
Ask HN: Are website analytics services still worth it? - Philomath
It seems like a very high percentage of internet users have some kind of adblocker, and Safari also blocks trackers by default.<p>So, is data you extract from those services still relevant?<p>Is it better to build your own tools that don&#x27;t depend on loading external scripts? If not, how do you solve this issue?
======
XCSme
I use my own self-hosted analytics platform[0], which is not blocked by ad-
blockers and can be hosted on the same domain (no external script).

I do have to test more with Safari though, I'm not sure if it sometimes blocks
it or not.

[0]: [https://www.usertrack.net/](https://www.usertrack.net/)

